# Funny tree business name



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 2, 2011)

I was dumping chips at a mulch suppliers place yesturday, and another bucket truck pulled in and the company name was "Tree Toppers". I just thought it was funny. The guy told me my truck was too pretty, I told him I dont bounce s**t off of it.


----------



## imagineero (Nov 2, 2011)

I had a buddy who used to advertise his tree business in gay/lesbian magazines, said he got a lot of work that way. He called his 'treesome'. 

Shaun


----------



## freeweight (Nov 3, 2011)

we got alot around here that are funny "rednecks" "country boys" even one called "knock'em down "n" call em shorty" tree service


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Nov 3, 2011)

I wanted to call mine "Big Wood" tree service. We have too many easily offended people for that to work though. We have a woodpecker tree service though. Their logo is a woodpecker with a big saw held just below waist level.


----------



## Zale (Nov 3, 2011)

There ia a guy in our area called Jack The Ripper Tree Service.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 3, 2011)

There is a "Get R Done' tree service around here. The owner named his son Stihl. 

Scott


----------



## flushcut (Nov 3, 2011)

There is a firewood guy up here called Eager Beaver.


----------



## capecodtree (Nov 3, 2011)

*odd names*

I saw 'After Hours' Tree Service today in Wellfleet, MA. We have one locally called 'Night Owl' Tree Service.


----------



## coolbrze (Nov 3, 2011)

Zale said:


> There ia a guy in our area called Jack The Ripper Tree Service.



We see Jack the Ripper in Great Falls & McLean a lot. Seen another one around called "Good 'ole Boy Tree Service"


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

Around here we have'"Choppers, and one called, Beavers. They have a logo of a beaver falling a tree with its teeth.


----------



## peregordusmc (Nov 3, 2011)

Theres a Topper's over near myself. Also a Treescape which he does landscaping and trees. Had a hell of a time coming up with my name. changed it once since ive started. settled on Big Country Tree Service. Most guys around here use there first or last name as there title. one guy guy actually uses "lowest priced tree service."


----------



## superjunior (Nov 5, 2011)

one around here called " out on a limb " tree service


----------



## Oak Savanna (Nov 5, 2011)

I have seen Git er Down tree service and one called stumpys. Also seen stumps and trunks tree service. Oh and APE's tree service with a big hairy ape in the ad.


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 5, 2011)

superjunior said:


> one around here called " out on a limb " tree service



There is an "out on a limb" tree service in my town. Where you at in Ohio superjunior? I have heard there is another "out on a limb" on Clevelands east side.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Nov 5, 2011)

Chuck and Trippers Truck and Chipper Tree Service

Weekend Woody Tree Service


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 5, 2011)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Chuck and Trippers Truck and Chipper Tree Service
> 
> Weekend Woody Tree Service


How's the clearance work suit you so far?

Phil


----------



## husabud (Nov 5, 2011)

capecodtree said:


> I saw 'After Hours' Tree Service today in Wellfleet, MA. We have one locally called 'Night Owl' Tree Service.



What are you doing way down there? Next time give me a call


----------



## superjunior (Nov 6, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> There is an "out on a limb" tree service in my town. Where you at in Ohio superjunior? I have heard there is another "out on a limb" on Clevelands east side.



I'm in Chesterland, east subs of Cleveland


----------



## superjunior (Nov 6, 2011)

on a side note, got a buddy who's name is Chip Chipper. 
no bull s##t.


----------



## the Aerialist (Nov 6, 2011)

*I grew up in Chardon (home of the Maple Festival) ...*



superjunior said:


> I'm in Chesterland, east subs of Cleveland



We used to have a tree service named "Country Boyz doin' City Trees" but one of their newbees electrocuted himself topping a tree near high voltage lines and they disappeared after that.


----------



## imagineero (Nov 6, 2011)

Plenty of funny names out there for sure,
I've operated under a few different names over the years, though all pretty straightforward boring ones. I havent found that my business has been affected either way by my name, but I dont get much of my work from advertising. I promote my approach as 'prompt service, fair prices, honest work', and thats what I aim to deliver. If you can stick to it, you'll never be short of a job.

Shaun


----------



## highasatree (Nov 6, 2011)

How about "Raiders of the Dead Bark Tree Service"


----------



## capecodtree (Nov 6, 2011)

*down cape*



husabud said:


> What are you doing way down there? Next time give me a call



I looked at a job for a friends wife, it was a waste of my time and gas. I will gladly give you any sales calls I get down that way. Jim


----------



## husabud (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey thanks Jim.:msp_thumbup: I've sent a few your way from Marstons Mills and Falmouth. I hope they called. I agree, travel and fuel really don't make it worth while these days. Stay local or go broke. After Hours is a buddy of mine. He used to drive truck and do trees "After Hours".


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 6, 2011)

I seen one around here a few years ago called twisted twig tree service. didnt see them around long.


----------

